# Fresh cranberry relish recipes



## Half Baked (Oct 17, 2006)

My recipe is very simple and changes a bit each time I make it.

Bag of fresh cranberries - washed and picked over
Orange juice - to taste
orange zest 

I combine the cranberries and some fresh oj in the food processor until I have the consistency that I like.  Then I fold in the zest.

Sometimes I add some celery, jalapenos or nuts...just depends on my mood.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 17, 2006)

I do basically the same thing with the addition of a little sugar.  Chopped walnuts are an occasional addition.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 17, 2006)

We use a bag of fresh cranberries, a whole orange (that has been well scrubbed) and half a cup of sugar.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 17, 2006)

Yikes, I forgot to add 'sugar to taste'.  I'll not be writing a cookbook, for sure.

I think Tyler Florence adds Grand Marnier - that sounds mmmmmm.


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 17, 2006)

i do one that's just cranberries, sugar to taste put in a baking dish in the oven just until the cranberries are soft - then you stir in 1/4 c of bourbon and let them sit about 15 minutes before serving.  Now and then we add lime zest to the cranberries and sugar and then stir in tequila.  Either way it's easy and I guess the possibilities are endless.


----------



## middie (Oct 17, 2006)

I just make the berries according to the package. Then I zest and chop an orange and mix that in with about a cup of sugar.


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 17, 2006)

Has any one ever tried Susan Stamberg's MIL recipe, the one Susan has given on National Public Radio for 20 odd years?  I am interested if it really tastes good.     Here's the recipe:
*Mama Stamberg's Cranberry Relish*
2 cups whole raw cranberries, washed
1 small onion
3/4 cup sour cream
1/2 cup sugar
2 tablespoons horseradish from a jar ("red is a bit milder than white")
Grind the raw berries and onion together. ("I use an old-fashioned meat grinder," says Stamberg. "I'm sure there's a setting on the food processor that will give you a chunky grind -- _not_ a puree.")
Add everything else and mix.
Put in a plastic container and freeze.
Early Thanksgiving morning, move it from freezer to refrigerator compartment to thaw. ("It should still have some little icy slivers left.")
The relish will be thick, creamy, and shocking pink. ("OK, Pepto Bismol pink. It has a tangy taste that cuts through and perks up the turkey and gravy. It’s also good on next-day turkey sandwiches, and with roast beef.")
Makes 1-1/2 pints.


----------



## bullseye (Oct 17, 2006)

Harborwitch said:
			
		

> i do one that's just cranberries, sugar to taste put in a baking dish in the oven just until the cranberries are soft - then you stir in 1/4 c of bourbon and let them sit about 15 minutes before serving.  Now and then we add lime zest to the cranberries and sugar and then stir in tequila.  Either way it's easy and I guess the possibilities are endless.



I'll have to try this on Thanksgiving.  It's hard for me and mine to imagine anything bourbon doesn't make better!


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 17, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Has any one ever tried Susan Stamberg's MIL recipe, the one Susan has given on National Public Radio for 20 odd years? I am interested if it really tastes good. Here's the recipe:
> *Mama Stamberg's Cranberry Relish*
> 2 cups whole raw cranberries, washed
> 1 small onion
> ...


 
Ooooh, I'm copying this one!


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 17, 2006)

There is nothing that a good shot of good ol' bourbon can't make better; a bad day, a marinade, a good day, cranberries, a great day, gravy, water,  water with ice cubes, egg nog, anything and everything - and I'm close to ready for making my day better while I do last night's dishes.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 17, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> My recipe is very simple and changes a bit each time I make it.
> 
> Bag of fresh cranberries - washed and picked over
> Orange juice - to taste
> ...



jalepenos added to the cranberries????!!!!!   I'd never have considered it, but it sounds amazing.  I'm going to have to try this....perhaps for a quesadilla filling, along with some jack cheese and a splash of orange juice.
Wonderful, wonderful!


----------



## cjs (Oct 19, 2006)

Jan, have you ever tried  this one???  It is so good!! 

                       SOUTHWESTERN CRANBERRY SALSA

This was much better than the plain old cranberry sauce:
1can of whole cranberry sauce (or a bag of fresh/frozen cooked up per pkg. instructions and add more of the below ingredients to taste)
Juice of 1 lime
2 Jalpenos, seeded and finely minced
1/4 c chopped cilantro
Mix, chill, adjust taste if needed.  

If you use frozen, you will have to watch the amount of water that they usually throw off - you will need a hard boil to kick off the liquid and throw in the sugar to thicken slightly!
Use the cranberries straight from the freezer.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 23, 2006)

*Wow*



			
				bethzaring said:
			
		

> Has any one ever tried Susan Stamberg's MIL recipe, the one Susan has given on National Public Radio for 20 odd years?  I am interested if it really tastes good.     Here's the recipe:
> *Mama Stamberg's Cranberry Relish*
> 2 cups whole raw cranberries, washed
> 1 small onion
> ...



I made this last night and almost ate most of it before I put in fridge.  Such unusual flavor.  Am I thankful you shared this recipe w/us.  You really gave me something to be grateful for.  If you have other 'secre ts' please share w/us.  This is wonderful!  Good thing made double batch.  I know there will be nothing left.  and this was last moment idea


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 23, 2006)

*Tried This One too!*



			
				Harborwitch said:
			
		

> i do one that's just cranberries, sugar to taste put in a baking dish in the oven just until the cranberries are soft - then you stir in 1/4 c of bourbon and let them sit about 15 minutes before serving.  Now and then we add lime zest to the cranberries and sugar and then stir in tequila.  Either way it's easy and I guess the possibilities are endless.



This is so simple but does it sound good.  I am planning on doing this dish too.  Guess you can tell I want to get our fill of cranberries.  Only time i think we eat them is at Thanksgiving.  Having bourbon in the berries really adds special touch.  They told me they were skeptical about tequila.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Nov 23, 2006)

If I show up at my daughter's house (she hosts) without the following cranberry-raspberry relish, she would not let me in. This dish is as pretty as it is delicious:

1 pound fresh cranberries, finely chopped 
1 large or 2 small tart green apples, such as Granny Smith , peeled, cored, and finely diced 
1 cup sugar 
1/2 cup orange marmalade 
10 oz package frozen unsweetened raspberries, thawed and drained 
1 teaspoon lemon juice

A food processor makes chopping both the cranberries and the apples a breeze. Do both separately, and then place in a large bowl. Add the remaining ingredients and mix well with a spoon. This relish can be refrigerated for up to a month.  Makes six cups,  enough to serve  a crowd.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 24, 2006)

*Thank You*



			
				suzyQ3 said:
			
		

> If I show up at my daughter's house (she hosts) without the following cranberry-raspberry relish, she would not let me in. This dish is as pretty as it is delicious:
> 
> 1 pound fresh cranberries, finely chopped
> 1 large or 2 small tart green apples, such as Granny Smith , peeled, cored, and finely diced
> ...



Does sound good!  Orange marmalade and raspberries sound different combination.  Have to try this at Christmas.  I imagine you brought home an empty bowl.  My family cleaned out all the bowls of cranberries.  Even ate the relish alone rather t han putting on turkey.  As long as they like it is my intention.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Nov 24, 2006)

_I imagine you brought home an empty bowl._

That's a given. My daughter is absolutely crazy about the stuff, and everyone seemed to have seconds. I think you will enjoy it. It is such a fresh-tasting and beautiful dish, and it goes well with many chicken recipes also.


----------

